
Feedback is broken - jackbwheeler
Feedback is broken.<p>It comes through in a variety of channels - your mom, your first user, the users who never come back.<p>You can&#x27;t control where feedback comes from. The only thing you can control is what you do with feedback.<p>Here&#x27;s what most people do: 
They collect feedback, read it, and say thank you. If they keep hearing the same feedback, they put it into a spreadsheet. Maybe they synthesize the feedback in a &#x27;power hour&#x27; and write up a few user stories. The team rallies behind these stories, and they make changes to improve the product.<p>But a user story lacks the authenticity of the actual feedback. A user story is a manifestation of feedback.<p>It&#x27;s not scalable to talk to users face-to-face. In 30 minutes, users drop product-shaping quotes or highlight inconsistencies sparingly. Product people rarely have the ability to consistently talk to users. Developers definitely don&#x27;t.<p>So what do you do? You collect feedback and funnel it into spreadsheets.<p>There is one alternative. Get users to record videos, and force them to be short. A short video does two things:<p>1. Short videos force users to make their feedback concise. 
2. Short videos are easy to share, watch, and digest.<p>dscout is building a product that gives you short user feedback videos––videos that are similar to a user talking face-to-face, and that are short enough that you can watch, analyze, and send the feedback among your team.<p>The product is called Sprint, designed to be fast enough for a team that doesn&#x27;t have time to collect, organize, process, and disperse feedback. In fact, Sprint does virtually all of that for you.
======
jackbwheeler
Here's the link:
[http://dscout.com/research/sprint](http://dscout.com/research/sprint)

